# Traynor ygm-2, connecting ext. cab. impedence questions



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

So I've got an older Traynor YGM-2, not sure of the year, I'm not 100% sure this schematic is completely accurate either, but it's probably quite close, and it's all I can find for the YGM-2.

http://vwtweaked.ca/images/ygm-2.jpg

My question is regarding running an ext cab in conjunction with the speaker in the combo cab. I pulled the stock marsland speaker out, and put an 8ohm WGS vet30 in place of it.

Now my question is, If I hook up a speaker to the ext. cab output, I'm going to be running both in parallel it would seem.. Would Traynor have assumed that if you wanted to run the internal speaker as well as an external one, that you would replace the 8ohm speaker in the combo with a 16ohm speaker, and also get a 16ohm ext cab?
Or is it possible/likely that the OT would handle 4ohm alright..

Unfortunately I don't know much about the OT. What's a good way to figure this one out?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

My 2 vintage traynor tube comb0s (guitar and bass) both have a jack at the back for external speakers and it says 8ohm for the external........


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I wonder how that would work if they're in parallel, and the internal speaker is also 8ohm ?
Maybe mine is a bit different?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

thehoj said:


> I wonder how that would work if they're in parallel, and the internal speaker is also 8ohm ?
> Maybe mine is a bit different?


The speakers WILL be in parallel! However, it's not that hard on the amp!

Traynor designed the amp for an 8 ohm load with an 8 ohm internal speaker. After all, that's the way the amp is operated 90% of the time.

When you plug in an 8 ohm external speaker, the total load is now 4 ohms. Tubes are tough! They will handle this just fine!

Don't worry about it!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> The speakers WILL be in parallel! However, it's not that hard on the amp!
> 
> Traynor designed the amp for an 8 ohm load with an 8 ohm internal speaker. After all, that's the way the amp is operated 90% of the time.
> 
> ...


Will it only be hard on the tubes? How about the OT?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

thehoj said:


> Will it only be hard on the tubes? How about the OT?


The OT will neither no or care! It transforms the load from the speaker to the tubes. It's no skin off its nose if the loads are screwy!

That's just the way volts work!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the help.
I should have done more research before asking I suppose, but it's nice to have someone vouch for this personally.

I found this page though which seems to back up what you're saying.
http://www.geofex.com/tubeampfaq/TUBEFAQ.htm#XformImped


----------

